# Venezuela  drops US dollar will use euro for international transactions



## MindWars

Venezuela is abandoning the US dollar, with all future transactions on the Venezuelan exchange market to be made in euro, Tareck El Aissami, the country's Vice President for Economy, announced.
Venezuela drops US dollar, will use euro for international transactions



Globa economic collapse is on it's way , everybody is or has been dropping the US dollar even before Trump. 
The NWO / Globalist are dying to have a global economic collapse


----------



## Correll

Good. The use of the Dollar of as an international unit of currency has made it too strong, hurting our Trade Balance.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

What international transactions? LOL!
If they want to sell oil to US refineries, they'll take dollars.


----------



## there4eyeM

One wonders how this did not happen at the very outset of the Euro. Those in charge of things in the "Old World" should have insisted at the start that if business were to be done with them, it would be in their coin. 
It shows their lack of faith in themselves. 
The American economy is so gigantic that all fear it.


----------



## evenflow1969

MindWars said:


> Venezuela is abandoning the US dollar, with all future transactions on the Venezuelan exchange market to be made in euro, Tareck El Aissami, the country's Vice President for Economy, announced.
> Venezuela drops US dollar, will use euro for international transactions
> 
> 
> 
> Globa economic collapse is on it's way , everybody is or has been dropping the US dollar even before Trump.
> The NWO / Globalist are dying to have a global economic collapse


It is way scarier than just that, California and Texas are currently experimenting with State notes. They have Hundreds of ATMs installed for beta testing. You obvously understand how the dollar being the universal note effects our economy. If this changes it is over we are fucked.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

evenflow1969 said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Venezuela is abandoning the US dollar, with all future transactions on the Venezuelan exchange market to be made in euro, Tareck El Aissami, the country's Vice President for Economy, announced.
> Venezuela drops US dollar, will use euro for international transactions
> 
> 
> 
> Globa economic collapse is on it's way , everybody is or has been dropping the US dollar even before Trump.
> The NWO / Globalist are dying to have a global economic collapse
> 
> 
> 
> It is way scarier than just that, California and Texas are currently experimenting with State notes. They have Hundreds of ATMs installed for beta testing. You obvously understand how the dollar being the universal note effects our economy. If this changes it is over we are fucked.
Click to expand...


* California and Texas are currently experimenting with State notes.*

Link?


----------



## Meister

I tried to source that and came up with goose eggs, so I'm thinking that is BS


----------



## MindWars

Meister said:


> I tried to source that and came up with goose eggs, so I'm thinking that is BS



What is the post or someone's comment?


----------



## Meister

MindWars said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to source that and came up with goose eggs, so I'm thinking that is BS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is the post or someone's comment?
Click to expand...

*California and Texas are currently experimenting with State notes.*


----------



## MindWars

Meister said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to source that and came up with goose eggs, so I'm thinking that is BS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is the post or someone's comment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *California and Texas are currently experimenting with State notes.*
Click to expand...


Oh yeah I heard that too.  

This place has it mentioned too  where Venzula is dropping the dollar to though.







Venezuela Drops US Dollar for International Transactions while Posting Record Bitcoin Trading Volume


----------



## Picaro

evenflow1969 said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Venezuela is abandoning the US dollar, with all future transactions on the Venezuelan exchange market to be made in euro, Tareck El Aissami, the country's Vice President for Economy, announced.
> Venezuela drops US dollar, will use euro for international transactions
> 
> 
> 
> Globa economic collapse is on it's way , everybody is or has been dropping the US dollar even before Trump.
> The NWO / Globalist are dying to have a global economic collapse
> 
> 
> 
> It is way scarier than just that, California and Texas are currently experimenting with State notes. They have Hundreds of ATMs installed for beta testing. You obvously understand how the dollar being the universal note effects our economy. If this changes it is over we are fucked.
Click to expand...


News to me, and I live in Texas. The GOP here is no great shakes, and not really conservatives, they just sell out to whoever offers them most money, no matter what. We don't even rank in the Top Ten most 'business friendly' states, for all their fake noises about being 'pro-free enterprise'. If it is true, I would short it with every penny I had.

In other news, some media gossip has had the entire world 'getting rid of the dollar' for as long as I can remember, still no luck with that. A basket case like Venezuela making noises it can never back up is of no concern, any more than that hilarious BRICKS fiasco was. Whatever happened to that 'great blow against the U.S.', anyway? They're 'dropping the dollar' because we're exporting now, not buying, and their dollars are all gone and none coming in, and they have no choice. Big deal.

lol are there still idiots speculating in Bitcoins???? That's hilarious. Sounds like that famous stock offering in the South Sea Bubble, wherein a group of con artists were selling shares in an 'enterprise wherein no one is know what it is for secrecy's sake'.


----------



## Brain357

Correll said:


> Good. The use of the Dollar of as an international unit of currency has made it too strong, hurting our Trade Balance.


Our debt will kill us if countries stop using the dollar.


----------



## Dan Stubbs

MindWars said:


> Venezuela is abandoning the US dollar, with all future transactions on the Venezuelan exchange market to be made in euro, Tareck El Aissami, the country's Vice President for Economy, announced.
> Venezuela drops US dollar, will use euro for international transactions
> 
> 
> 
> Globa economic collapse is on it's way , everybody is or has been dropping the US dollar even before Trump.
> The NWO / Globalist are dying to have a global economic collapse


*Must be running out of them...*


----------



## Picaro

Brain357 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good. The use of the Dollar of as an international unit of currency has made it too strong, hurting our Trade Balance.
> 
> 
> 
> Our debt will kill us if countries stop using the dollar.
Click to expand...


Not really. We owe a lot of it to ourselves, and foreigners currencies  are so weak and unstable we have a huge surplus of money pouring into American markets, while most foreign markets are paying negative interest rates. Only the crap currencies from corrupt police states are running around trying to break free of the market restraints of U.S. dollars. Every attempt at crashing the dollar by these crime syndicates has just made it even stronger. lol

The 'solution' to breaking free of U.S. dollars is what Trump is trying to do, build our own domestic economy and drastically reduce imports, which is even worse for foreign economies, so they're pretty much stuck in a squeeze while we just move form strength to strength; our problem is our elites are a bunch of anti-American 'globalist' weasels who love police states, labor racketeering, criminal illegal immigration, overseas tax breaks that hurt the U.S., and Red China.


----------



## Correll

Brain357 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good. The use of the Dollar of as an international unit of currency has made it too strong, hurting our Trade Balance.
> 
> 
> 
> Our debt will kill us if countries stop using the dollar.
Click to expand...




As the dollar deflates our debt deflates too. Surely you saw that coming? I mean, literally, it has been obvious for decades.


----------



## Vikrant

Correll said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good. The use of the Dollar of as an international unit of currency has made it too strong, hurting our Trade Balance.
> 
> 
> 
> Our debt will kill us if countries stop using the dollar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As the dollar deflates our debt deflates too. Surely you saw that coming? I mean, literally, it has been obvious for decades.
Click to expand...


There are many countries dropping dollar and using their own currencies for bilateral trades. It increases their purchasing power significantly. For example: India and Russia trade in rupee and ruble. India and Iran trade in rupee and rial.


----------



## anotherlife

there4eyeM said:


> One wonders how this did not happen at the very outset of the Euro. Those in charge of things in the "Old World" should have insisted at the start that if business were to be done with them, it would be in their coin.
> It shows their lack of faith in themselves.
> The American economy is so gigantic that all fear it.



They tried.  With Iraq.  That started the Iraq war.  So much for the euro.


----------



## Correll

Vikrant said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good. The use of the Dollar of as an international unit of currency has made it too strong, hurting our Trade Balance.
> 
> 
> 
> Our debt will kill us if countries stop using the dollar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As the dollar deflates our debt deflates too. Surely you saw that coming? I mean, literally, it has been obvious for decades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are many countries dropping dollar and using their own currencies for bilateral trades. It increases their purchasing power significantly. For example: India and Russia trade in rupee and ruble. India and Iran trade in rupee and rial.
Click to expand...



Good for them.


----------



## Picaro

Correll said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good. The use of the Dollar of as an international unit of currency has made it too strong, hurting our Trade Balance.
> 
> 
> 
> Our debt will kill us if countries stop using the dollar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As the dollar deflates our debt deflates too. Surely you saw that coming? I mean, literally, it has been obvious for decades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are many countries dropping dollar and using their own currencies for bilateral trades. It increases their purchasing power significantly. For example: India and Russia trade in rupee and ruble. India and Iran trade in rupee and rial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Good for them.
Click to expand...


the Rupee hit  all time lows against the dollar just a month or two ago; their currency is nearly worthless, so naturally they are desperate enough to take another worthless currency in trade. We certainly don't want rupees, except maybe for joke wall paper. this normally would help their exports, but we're swamped with other countries' crappy low end goods, so their main export is indentured servants to Silly Con Valley, where even their big giant educations are worth less than a janitor's. they are also the world's third largest importers, which of course is bad for them; they refuse to stop rampant corruption, so it will be reaching failed state status soon. They hoped for BRICS to allow them to extort the U.S. and Euro countries into over-valuing their worthless currency, but that didn't happen; we hear nothing about BRICS any more, it was supposed to drive us into ruin, too, like all the other idiot schemes so now their foreign accounts are loaded down with worthless crap and they will have to pay in gold or some other barter, like some medieval despot.


----------



## Picaro

lol lol lol the BRICS scam is still pretending to be some sort of viable 'bloc'. Talk about delusional rubbish.

The BRICS Post

Oh Noes!!!Crytpto-Currencies!!! lrothflmao


----------



## Vikrant

Picaro said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good. The use of the Dollar of as an international unit of currency has made it too strong, hurting our Trade Balance.
> 
> 
> 
> Our debt will kill us if countries stop using the dollar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As the dollar deflates our debt deflates too. Surely you saw that coming? I mean, literally, it has been obvious for decades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are many countries dropping dollar and using their own currencies for bilateral trades. It increases their purchasing power significantly. For example: India and Russia trade in rupee and ruble. India and Iran trade in rupee and rial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Good for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the Rupee hit  all time lows against the dollar just a month or two ago; their currency is nearly worthless, so naturally they are desperate enough to take another worthless currency in trade. We certainly don't want rupees, except maybe for joke wall paper. this normally would help their exports, but we're swamped with other countries' crappy low end goods, so their main export is indentured servants to Silly Con Valley, where even their big giant educations are worth less than a janitor's. they are also the world's third largest importers, which of course is bad for them; they refuse to stop rampant corruption, so it will be reaching failed state status soon. They hoped for BRICS to allow them to extort the U.S. and Euro countries into over-valuing their worthless currency, but that didn't happen; we hear nothing about BRICS any more, it was supposed to drive us into ruin, too, like all the other idiot schemes so now their foreign accounts are loaded down with worthless crap and they will have to pay in gold or some other barter, like some medieval despot.
Click to expand...


It is OK for countries to trade with each other in their respective currencies. There is nothing wrong with it. If certain countries feel that their currencies are undervalued under current international monetary system then they are bound to take actions such as what is being discussed on this thread. There is a difference between value and price. You do not seem to understand that.


----------



## Vikrant

Correll said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good. The use of the Dollar of as an international unit of currency has made it too strong, hurting our Trade Balance.
> 
> 
> 
> Our debt will kill us if countries stop using the dollar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As the dollar deflates our debt deflates too. Surely you saw that coming? I mean, literally, it has been obvious for decades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are many countries dropping dollar and using their own currencies for bilateral trades. It increases their purchasing power significantly. For example: India and Russia trade in rupee and ruble. India and Iran trade in rupee and rial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Good for them.
Click to expand...


India and China are in similar talks. It seems to be gathering momentum. Countries are bound to take actions that are in their interest. This does not mean they want animosity with the US.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Vikrant said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our debt will kill us if countries stop using the dollar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As the dollar deflates our debt deflates too. Surely you saw that coming? I mean, literally, it has been obvious for decades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are many countries dropping dollar and using their own currencies for bilateral trades. It increases their purchasing power significantly. For example: India and Russia trade in rupee and ruble. India and Iran trade in rupee and rial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Good for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the Rupee hit  all time lows against the dollar just a month or two ago; their currency is nearly worthless, so naturally they are desperate enough to take another worthless currency in trade. We certainly don't want rupees, except maybe for joke wall paper. this normally would help their exports, but we're swamped with other countries' crappy low end goods, so their main export is indentured servants to Silly Con Valley, where even their big giant educations are worth less than a janitor's. they are also the world's third largest importers, which of course is bad for them; they refuse to stop rampant corruption, so it will be reaching failed state status soon. They hoped for BRICS to allow them to extort the U.S. and Euro countries into over-valuing their worthless currency, but that didn't happen; we hear nothing about BRICS any more, it was supposed to drive us into ruin, too, like all the other idiot schemes so now their foreign accounts are loaded down with worthless crap and they will have to pay in gold or some other barter, like some medieval despot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is OK for countries to trade with each other in their respective currencies. There is nothing wrong with it. If certain countries feel that their currencies are undervalued under current international monetary system then they are bound to take actions such as what is being discussed on this thread. There is a difference between value and price. You do not seem to understand that.
Click to expand...


*It is OK for countries to trade with each other in their respective currencies.*

Right. But no one wants to get stuck with a bunch of rubles the next time Putin does something stupid.


----------



## Vikrant

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> As the dollar deflates our debt deflates too. Surely you saw that coming? I mean, literally, it has been obvious for decades.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are many countries dropping dollar and using their own currencies for bilateral trades. It increases their purchasing power significantly. For example: India and Russia trade in rupee and ruble. India and Iran trade in rupee and rial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Good for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the Rupee hit  all time lows against the dollar just a month or two ago; their currency is nearly worthless, so naturally they are desperate enough to take another worthless currency in trade. We certainly don't want rupees, except maybe for joke wall paper. this normally would help their exports, but we're swamped with other countries' crappy low end goods, so their main export is indentured servants to Silly Con Valley, where even their big giant educations are worth less than a janitor's. they are also the world's third largest importers, which of course is bad for them; they refuse to stop rampant corruption, so it will be reaching failed state status soon. They hoped for BRICS to allow them to extort the U.S. and Euro countries into over-valuing their worthless currency, but that didn't happen; we hear nothing about BRICS any more, it was supposed to drive us into ruin, too, like all the other idiot schemes so now their foreign accounts are loaded down with worthless crap and they will have to pay in gold or some other barter, like some medieval despot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is OK for countries to trade with each other in their respective currencies. There is nothing wrong with it. If certain countries feel that their currencies are undervalued under current international monetary system then they are bound to take actions such as what is being discussed on this thread. There is a difference between value and price. You do not seem to understand that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *It is OK for countries to trade with each other in their respective currencies.*
> 
> Right. But no one wants to get stuck with a bunch of rubles the next time Putin does something stupid.
Click to expand...


No body is asking you too get stuck with rupee or any currency that you do not want to get stuck with. You are free to get stuck with any currency you choose. That is the whole point. Apparently, some countries do not mind getting stuck with rupee or ruble or rial or whatever.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Vikrant said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are many countries dropping dollar and using their own currencies for bilateral trades. It increases their purchasing power significantly. For example: India and Russia trade in rupee and ruble. India and Iran trade in rupee and rial.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the Rupee hit  all time lows against the dollar just a month or two ago; their currency is nearly worthless, so naturally they are desperate enough to take another worthless currency in trade. We certainly don't want rupees, except maybe for joke wall paper. this normally would help their exports, but we're swamped with other countries' crappy low end goods, so their main export is indentured servants to Silly Con Valley, where even their big giant educations are worth less than a janitor's. they are also the world's third largest importers, which of course is bad for them; they refuse to stop rampant corruption, so it will be reaching failed state status soon. They hoped for BRICS to allow them to extort the U.S. and Euro countries into over-valuing their worthless currency, but that didn't happen; we hear nothing about BRICS any more, it was supposed to drive us into ruin, too, like all the other idiot schemes so now their foreign accounts are loaded down with worthless crap and they will have to pay in gold or some other barter, like some medieval despot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is OK for countries to trade with each other in their respective currencies. There is nothing wrong with it. If certain countries feel that their currencies are undervalued under current international monetary system then they are bound to take actions such as what is being discussed on this thread. There is a difference between value and price. You do not seem to understand that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *It is OK for countries to trade with each other in their respective currencies.*
> 
> Right. But no one wants to get stuck with a bunch of rubles the next time Putin does something stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No body is asking you too get stuck with rupee or any currency that you do not want to get stuck with. You are free to get stuck with any currency you choose. That is the whole point.
Click to expand...


Exactly. That's why many third world countries prefer to transact in dollars.


----------



## Vikrant

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the Rupee hit  all time lows against the dollar just a month or two ago; their currency is nearly worthless, so naturally they are desperate enough to take another worthless currency in trade. We certainly don't want rupees, except maybe for joke wall paper. this normally would help their exports, but we're swamped with other countries' crappy low end goods, so their main export is indentured servants to Silly Con Valley, where even their big giant educations are worth less than a janitor's. they are also the world's third largest importers, which of course is bad for them; they refuse to stop rampant corruption, so it will be reaching failed state status soon. They hoped for BRICS to allow them to extort the U.S. and Euro countries into over-valuing their worthless currency, but that didn't happen; we hear nothing about BRICS any more, it was supposed to drive us into ruin, too, like all the other idiot schemes so now their foreign accounts are loaded down with worthless crap and they will have to pay in gold or some other barter, like some medieval despot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is OK for countries to trade with each other in their respective currencies. There is nothing wrong with it. If certain countries feel that their currencies are undervalued under current international monetary system then they are bound to take actions such as what is being discussed on this thread. There is a difference between value and price. You do not seem to understand that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *It is OK for countries to trade with each other in their respective currencies.*
> 
> Right. But no one wants to get stuck with a bunch of rubles the next time Putin does something stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No body is asking you too get stuck with rupee or any currency that you do not want to get stuck with. You are free to get stuck with any currency you choose. That is the whole point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly. That's why many third world countries prefer to transact in dollars.
Click to expand...


That is fine too. Countries should be free to trade in whatever currencies they want to trade without having to invite someone's wrath. As I said earlier, there is a difference between price and value of a currency. What you are witnessing is emergence of a group of nations that value each other's currency because of the nature of the trade they have with each other. 

Let me give you an example: Iran is willing to accept Indian rupee for oil payment. This strengthens India's purchasing power in its trade with Iran. India is willing to accept Iran's rial. This strengthens Iran's purchasing power in its trade with India. It is a win-win arrangement for both countries. This is the same deal Russia and India have. Now, India and China are negotiating the same deal. Think of it as a barter system if it helps you understand it better.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Vikrant said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> the Rupee hit  all time lows against the dollar just a month or two ago; their currency is nearly worthless, so naturally they are desperate enough to take another worthless currency in trade. We certainly don't want rupees, except maybe for joke wall paper. this normally would help their exports, but we're swamped with other countries' crappy low end goods, so their main export is indentured servants to Silly Con Valley, where even their big giant educations are worth less than a janitor's. they are also the world's third largest importers, which of course is bad for them; they refuse to stop rampant corruption, so it will be reaching failed state status soon. They hoped for BRICS to allow them to extort the U.S. and Euro countries into over-valuing their worthless currency, but that didn't happen; we hear nothing about BRICS any more, it was supposed to drive us into ruin, too, like all the other idiot schemes so now their foreign accounts are loaded down with worthless crap and they will have to pay in gold or some other barter, like some medieval despot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is OK for countries to trade with each other in their respective currencies. There is nothing wrong with it. If certain countries feel that their currencies are undervalued under current international monetary system then they are bound to take actions such as what is being discussed on this thread. There is a difference between value and price. You do not seem to understand that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *It is OK for countries to trade with each other in their respective currencies.*
> 
> Right. But no one wants to get stuck with a bunch of rubles the next time Putin does something stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No body is asking you too get stuck with rupee or any currency that you do not want to get stuck with. You are free to get stuck with any currency you choose. That is the whole point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly. That's why many third world countries prefer to transact in dollars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is fine too. Countries should be free to trade in whatever currencies they want to trade without having to invite someone's wrath. As I said earlier, there is a difference between price and value of a currency. What you are witnessing is emergence of a group of nations that value each other's currency because of the nature of the trade they have with each other.
> 
> Let me give you an example: Iran is willing to accept Indian rupee for oil payment. This strengthens India's purchasing power in its trade with Iran. India is willing to accept Iran's rial. This strengthens Iran's purchasing power in its trade with India. It is a win-win arrangement for both countries. This is the same deal Russia and India have. Now, India and China are negotiating the same deal. Think of it as a barter system if it helps you understand it better.
Click to expand...


I understand it fine.


----------



## Correll

Vikrant said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good. The use of the Dollar of as an international unit of currency has made it too strong, hurting our Trade Balance.
> 
> 
> 
> Our debt will kill us if countries stop using the dollar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As the dollar deflates our debt deflates too. Surely you saw that coming? I mean, literally, it has been obvious for decades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are many countries dropping dollar and using their own currencies for bilateral trades. It increases their purchasing power significantly. For example: India and Russia trade in rupee and ruble. India and Iran trade in rupee and rial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Good for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> India and China are in similar talks. It seems to be gathering momentum. Countries are bound to take actions that are in their interest. This does not mean they want animosity with the US.
Click to expand...



Good point.


----------



## Picaro

The real Indian currency is gold, not rupees.


----------



## Vikrant

Picaro said:


> The real Indian currency is gold, not rupees.



India has goods and services that Iran and Russia value. Similarly, Iran and Russia have goods and services that India values. This is all that matters.


----------



## Picaro

Vikrant said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The real Indian currency is gold, not rupees.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> India has goods and services that Iran and Russia value. Similarly, Iran and Russia have goods and services that India values. This is all that matters.
Click to expand...


The trade with Iran amounts to around $9 billion, not much to build a 'collapse of the dollar' scenario on, and with Russia your businesses will want to be paid in gold, not Rubles, and it will amount to about the same amount as Iran's. Soon India will have to choose between trading with Iran for a $9 billion pittance gross bilateral, or join with Trump if he chooses to invoke the original embargo rules. Naturally India will decide in favor of the bigger traders.


----------



## Picaro

Vikrant said:


> That is fine too. Countries should be free to trade in whatever currencies they want to trade without having to invite someone's wrath. .



So you have no problem with the U.S. being free to end trade with India because of India's trade with terrorists threatening to nuke one of our allies, and getting our other allies to do the same. Thanks, since we're going to exercise our freedom to trade with who we want to as well.


----------



## Natural Citizen

Space Force ain't for nothing, boys. Recall that the majority of the NSA spying was on the international financial clearing of other nations, though western media naturally only talked about spying on our phone calls.

We've seen some very interesting space mergers since the creation of the Asian and BRICS banks. Many of the nations who have joined them have merged together and put satellites in space. Those satellites are for a reason. International financial clearing happens in space.

Putting that aside, we've been in a currency crises for some time. We're nearing the back end of it as our dollar has been devalued down to about 4 cents in real value now. And we're 22 trillon in manufactured debt. We have a believe in deficit financing. A welfare state. A centrally controlled economy by a central bank. Inflationism. It's patently socialist. Our monetary policy is designed to fail, anyone with even a basic grasp on economic theory and monetary policy understands this.

The rest of the world will respond while we wall ourselves in with jackboot thugs in preparation for the inevitable collapse.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Natural Citizen said:


> Space Force ain't for nothing, boys. Recall that the majority of the NSA spying was on the international financial clearing of other nations, though western media naturally only talked about spying on our phone calls.
> 
> We've seen some very interesting space mergers since the creation of the Asian and BRICS banks. Many of the nations who have joined them have merged together and put satellites in space. Those satellites are for a reason. International financial clearing happens in space.
> 
> Putting that aside, we've been in a currency crises for some time. We're nearing the back end of it as our dollar has been devalued down to about 4 cents in real value now. And we're 22 trillon in manufactured debt. We have a believe in deficit financing. A welfare state. A centrally controlled economy by a central bank. Inflationism. It's patently socialist. Our monetary policy is designed to fail, anyone with even a basic grasp on economic theory and monetary policy understands this.
> 
> The rest of the world will respond while we wall ourselves in with jackboot thugs in preparation for the inevitable collapse.



*International financial clearing happens in space.*

Tell me more!


----------



## Natural Citizen

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Exactly. That's why many third world countries prefer to transact in dollars.



Many third world countries have no choice in the matter. They're third world countries because we tend to keep them third world countries. 

We go into these underdeveloped countries and convince their leaders to accept development loans which only really help the wealthy elite in those underdeveloped countries, US companies are contracted to come in and do the work and these countries can never pay the debt back, so they have to do what we say. Of course, we go in and take their resources, too, it's a great gig.


----------



## Natural Citizen

Toddsterpatriot said:


> *International financial clearing happens in space.*
> 
> Tell me more!



It's a rather simple concept, Toddster. Every international transaction bounces off a satellite. The list of nations joing the Asian and BRICs banks is getting longer. The fact that they've been merging together in satellite ventures during this time is a little telling of what's going on.

We've seen some trade routes altered as well over the last two years. I expect nobody's been paying attention to that, though.


----------



## Moonglow

MindWars said:


> Venezuela is abandoning the US dollar, with all future transactions on the Venezuelan exchange market to be made in euro, Tareck El Aissami, the country's Vice President for Economy, announced.
> Venezuela drops US dollar, will use euro for international transactions
> 
> 
> 
> Globa economic collapse is on it's way , everybody is or has been dropping the US dollar even before Trump.
> The NWO / Globalist are dying to have a global economic collapse


Yes they did try to drop the USD but this time it was the fault of Trump for this move.


----------



## Moonglow

Natural Citizen said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *International financial clearing happens in space.*
> 
> Tell me more!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a rather simple concept, Toddster. Every international transaction bounces off a satellite.
Click to expand...

Yes. I guess they never noticed that bank robbers had to learn to rob banks online.


----------



## Picaro

Natural Citizen said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly. That's why many third world countries prefer to transact in dollars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many third world countries have no choice in the matter. They're third world countries because we tend to keep them third world countries.
Click to expand...


Actually it's their own cultures and endemic corruption that keeps them 'third World countries. Blaming the U.S. for all the world's ills is just avoiding reality. Our own corruption is what is dragging us down. An anti-corruption drive lasting a couple of decades would do wonders, as it did in Singapore in the 1960's. Too bad no Party can attract honest people to conduct one, so people will have to do that themselves, but then most people don't really want that either.


----------



## Toro

MindWars said:


> Venezuela is abandoning the US dollar, with all future transactions on the Venezuelan exchange market to be made in euro, Tareck El Aissami, the country's Vice President for Economy, announced.
> Venezuela drops US dollar, will use euro for international transactions
> 
> 
> 
> Globa economic collapse is on it's way , everybody is or has been dropping the US dollar even before Trump.
> The NWO / Globalist are dying to have a global economic collapse





No.


----------



## Picaro

Moonglow said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Venezuela is abandoning the US dollar, with all future transactions on the Venezuelan exchange market to be made in euro, Tareck El Aissami, the country's Vice President for Economy, announced.
> Venezuela drops US dollar, will use euro for international transactions
> 
> 
> 
> Globa economic collapse is on it's way , everybody is or has been dropping the US dollar even before Trump.
> The NWO / Globalist are dying to have a global economic collapse
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they did try to drop the USD but this time it was the fault of Trump for this move.
Click to expand...


Will you take Venezuelan dollars for your pay? Of course not, which is why Venezuela and these other failed states 'drop the dollar'; their own currencies are worthless, like Confederate money and wooden nickels.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Natural Citizen said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *International financial clearing happens in space.*
> 
> Tell me more!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a rather simple concept, Toddster. Every international transaction bounces off a satellite. The list of nations joing the Asian and BRICs banks is getting longer. The fact that they've been merging together in satellite ventures during this time is a little telling of what's going on.
> 
> We've seen some trade routes altered as well over the last two years. I expect nobody's been paying attention to that, though.
Click to expand...


*Every international transaction bounces off a satellite. *

How did they clear before satellites?


----------



## Natural Citizen

Toddsterpatriot said:


> *Every international transaction bounces off a satellite. *
> 
> How did they clear before satellites?



Toddster, I'm not talking about index futures here. The clearing house becomes irrelevant here.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Natural Citizen said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Every international transaction bounces off a satellite. *
> 
> How did they clear before satellites?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddster, I'm not talking about index futures here. The clearing house becomes irrelevant here.
Click to expand...


I'm not talking about index futures either.

They can clear things just fine without a satellite.


----------



## Natural Citizen

Toddsterpatriot said:


> I'm not talking about index futures either.
> 
> They can clear things just fine without a satellite.



Yeah, but if we're really paying attention, we're seeing a move toward different international financial clearing infrastructure by those nations. This has been happening ever since that NSA fiasco when other nations found out they were being spyed on. They've done a lot in a relatively short period of time infrastructurally. It's a pretty big deal.

It's clearly why we're seeing this so called space force being popularized. No doubt about it. Western media is useless and pretty much just a shallow propaganda wing of the defence agencies and the Fed, so best to just pay attention to what other nations are doing and piece it all together. As I said, it's been ongoing.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Natural Citizen said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not talking about index futures either.
> 
> They can clear things just fine without a satellite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but if we're really paying attention, we're seeing a move toward different international financial clearing infrastructure by those nations. This has been happening ever since that NSA fiasco when other nations found out they were being spyed on. They've done a lot in a relatively short period of time infrastructurally. It's a pretty big deal.
> 
> It's clearly why we're seeing this so called space force being popularized. No doubt about it. Western media is useless and pretty much just a shallow propaganda wing of the defence agencies and the Fed, so best to just pay attention to what other nations are doing and piece it all together. As I said, it's been ongoing.
Click to expand...


*Yeah, but if we're really paying attention, we're seeing a move toward different international financial clearing infrastructure by those nations.*

They can try, but no one really wants to trade in those crappy currencies.


----------



## Vikrant

Picaro said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The real Indian currency is gold, not rupees.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> India has goods and services that Iran and Russia value. Similarly, Iran and Russia have goods and services that India values. This is all that matters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The trade with Iran amounts to around $9 billion, not much to build a 'collapse of the dollar' scenario on, and with Russia your businesses will want to be paid in gold, not Rubles, and it will amount to about the same amount as Iran's. Soon India will have to choose between trading with Iran for a $9 billion pittance gross bilateral, or join with Trump if he chooses to invoke the original embargo rules. Naturally India will decide in favor of the bigger traders.
Click to expand...


I am glad to hear that dollar will not collapse. Hopefully, this will put you at an ease


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Vikrant said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The real Indian currency is gold, not rupees.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> India has goods and services that Iran and Russia value. Similarly, Iran and Russia have goods and services that India values. This is all that matters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The trade with Iran amounts to around $9 billion, not much to build a 'collapse of the dollar' scenario on, and with Russia your businesses will want to be paid in gold, not Rubles, and it will amount to about the same amount as Iran's. Soon India will have to choose between trading with Iran for a $9 billion pittance gross bilateral, or join with Trump if he chooses to invoke the original embargo rules. Naturally India will decide in favor of the bigger traders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am glad to hear that dollar will not collapse. Hopefully, this will put you at an ease
Click to expand...


Maybe Russia, India and Iran should trade with Venezuelan Bolivars?


----------



## Vikrant

Picaro said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is fine too. Countries should be free to trade in whatever currencies they want to trade without having to invite someone's wrath. .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you have no problem with the U.S. being free to end trade with India because of India's trade with terrorists threatening to nuke one of our allies, and getting our other allies to do the same. Thanks, since we're going to exercise our freedom to trade with who we want to as well.
Click to expand...


US is trading with Pakistan -- the largest terror sponsor in the world. Iran is far better a nation than Pakistan. It was Pakistan behind 911 not Iran. It is Pakistan sponsored terrorists not Iran who are killing American military personnel in Afghanistan. You are not on US side, my friend. Don't pretend otherwise.


----------



## Vikrant

Picaro said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Venezuela is abandoning the US dollar, with all future transactions on the Venezuelan exchange market to be made in euro, Tareck El Aissami, the country's Vice President for Economy, announced.
> Venezuela drops US dollar, will use euro for international transactions
> 
> 
> 
> Globa economic collapse is on it's way , everybody is or has been dropping the US dollar even before Trump.
> The NWO / Globalist are dying to have a global economic collapse
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they did try to drop the USD but this time it was the fault of Trump for this move.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Will you take Venezuelan dollars for your pay? Of course not, which is why Venezuela and these other failed states 'drop the dollar'; their own currencies are worthless, like Confederate money and wooden nickels.
Click to expand...


When countries trade with each other, they are interested in each other's goods and services  not currency. You fail to understand this simple fact.


----------



## Meathead

MindWars said:


> Venezuela is abandoning the US dollar, with all future transactions on the Venezuelan exchange market to be made in euro, Tareck El Aissami, the country's Vice President for Economy, announced.
> Venezuela drops US dollar, will use euro for international transactions
> 
> 
> 
> Globa economic collapse is on it's way , everybody is or has been dropping the US dollar even before Trump.
> The NWO / Globalist are dying to have a global economic collapse


They should put their debt in their Venezulan peso, or whateverthefuck they use.


----------



## Vikrant

Venezuela has oil which is stronger than any currency.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Vikrant said:


> Venezuela has oil which is stronger than any currency.



Exactly!

Which is why they can't afford food and toilet paper.
Countries with the strongest currency never have millions of their own citizens
flee into neighboring countries to avoid starvation.


----------



## Vikrant

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Venezuela has oil which is stronger than any currency.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly!
> 
> Which is why they can't afford food and toilet paper.
> Countries with the strongest currency never have millions of their own citizens
> flee into neighboring countries to avoid starvation.
Click to expand...


Why are you so bothered by the countries with "worthless" currencies trading with each other? It is not the currency that people need. People need goods and services.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Vikrant said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Venezuela has oil which is stronger than any currency.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly!
> 
> Which is why they can't afford food and toilet paper.
> Countries with the strongest currency never have millions of their own citizens
> flee into neighboring countries to avoid starvation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you so bothered by the countries with "worthless" currencies trading with each other? It is not the currency that people need. People need goods and services.
Click to expand...


Why are you so excited about the countries with "worthless" currencies moving away from the dollar?


----------



## Toro

Vikrant said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Venezuela has oil which is stronger than any currency.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly!
> 
> Which is why they can't afford food and toilet paper.
> Countries with the strongest currency never have millions of their own citizens
> flee into neighboring countries to avoid starvation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you so bothered by the countries with "worthless" currencies trading with each other? It is not the currency that people need. People need goods and services.
Click to expand...


And Venezuela’s oil production has fallen by nearly two-thirds because of the incompetent socialist government.


----------



## Vikrant

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Venezuela has oil which is stronger than any currency.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly!
> 
> Which is why they can't afford food and toilet paper.
> Countries with the strongest currency never have millions of their own citizens
> flee into neighboring countries to avoid starvation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you so bothered by the countries with "worthless" currencies trading with each other? It is not the currency that people need. People need goods and services.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you so excited about the countries with "worthless" currencies moving away from the dollar?
Click to expand...


I want all the "third world" countries to be able to look after their citizens' well being. If this objective is served by trading in dollars then so be it. If it is not then they should trade in whatever currency that facilitates this objective. Your position is strange: you criticize (mock) the poverty in "third world" countries and then you criticize these "third world" countries for taking steps to alleviate their poverty. This indicates your inherent malice towards a group of people who are just trying to make their lives better.

This world needs less wars and more trades.


----------



## OnePercenter

Toddsterpatriot said:


> What international transactions? LOL!
> If they want to sell oil to US refineries, they'll take dollars.



We have a glut of oil and gas, why are we buying foreign?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Vikrant said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Venezuela has oil which is stronger than any currency.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly!
> 
> Which is why they can't afford food and toilet paper.
> Countries with the strongest currency never have millions of their own citizens
> flee into neighboring countries to avoid starvation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you so bothered by the countries with "worthless" currencies trading with each other? It is not the currency that people need. People need goods and services.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you so excited about the countries with "worthless" currencies moving away from the dollar?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I want all the "third world" countries to be able to look after their citizens' well being. If this objective is served by trading in dollars then so be it. If it is not then they should trade in whatever currency that facilitates this objective. Your position is strange: you criticize (mock) the poverty in "third world" countries and then you criticize these "third world" countries for taking steps to alleviate their poverty. This indicates your inherent malice towards a group of people who are just trying to make their lives better.
> 
> This world needs less wars and more trades.
Click to expand...

* Your position is strange: you criticize (mock) the poverty in "third world" countries and then you criticize these "third world" countries for taking steps to alleviate their poverty.*

I did? Where? Link?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

OnePercenter said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> What international transactions? LOL!
> If they want to sell oil to US refineries, they'll take dollars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have a glut of oil and gas, why are we buying foreign?
Click to expand...


*We have a glut of oil and gas,*

You must have a unique definition of glut. Please share.


----------



## sparky

every fiat on this rock has historically been _polluted_ and failed.  

now i'm no monetary wiz , but one can sense all the stress the $ is under, and there's plently of folks up on it here that can 'splain the specifics better than this 'ol boy can

~S~


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

sparky said:


> every fiat on this rock has historically been _polluted_ and failed.
> 
> now i'm no monetary wiz , but one can sense all the stress the $ is under, and there's plently of folks up on it here that can 'splain the specifics better than this 'ol boy can
> 
> ~S~



*every fiat on this rock has historically been polluted and failed.  *

That must be why so many countries are on a gold/silver standard.


----------



## Vikrant

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Venezuela has oil which is stronger than any currency.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly!
> 
> Which is why they can't afford food and toilet paper.
> Countries with the strongest currency never have millions of their own citizens
> flee into neighboring countries to avoid starvation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you so bothered by the countries with "worthless" currencies trading with each other? It is not the currency that people need. People need goods and services.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you so excited about the countries with "worthless" currencies moving away from the dollar?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I want all the "third world" countries to be able to look after their citizens' well being. If this objective is served by trading in dollars then so be it. If it is not then they should trade in whatever currency that facilitates this objective. Your position is strange: you criticize (mock) the poverty in "third world" countries and then you criticize these "third world" countries for taking steps to alleviate their poverty. This indicates your inherent malice towards a group of people who are just trying to make their lives better.
> 
> This world needs less wars and more trades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> * Your position is strange: you criticize (mock) the poverty in "third world" countries and then you criticize these "third world" countries for taking steps to alleviate their poverty.*
> 
> I did? Where? Link?
Click to expand...


Why are you against "third world" countries improving their conditions? 

If there is less poverty in "third world" then that means less people from "third world" would want to migrate to "first world". This is good for both "first world" and "third world".


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Vikrant said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly!
> 
> Which is why they can't afford food and toilet paper.
> Countries with the strongest currency never have millions of their own citizens
> flee into neighboring countries to avoid starvation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you so bothered by the countries with "worthless" currencies trading with each other? It is not the currency that people need. People need goods and services.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you so excited about the countries with "worthless" currencies moving away from the dollar?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I want all the "third world" countries to be able to look after their citizens' well being. If this objective is served by trading in dollars then so be it. If it is not then they should trade in whatever currency that facilitates this objective. Your position is strange: you criticize (mock) the poverty in "third world" countries and then you criticize these "third world" countries for taking steps to alleviate their poverty. This indicates your inherent malice towards a group of people who are just trying to make their lives better.
> 
> This world needs less wars and more trades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> * Your position is strange: you criticize (mock) the poverty in "third world" countries and then you criticize these "third world" countries for taking steps to alleviate their poverty.*
> 
> I did? Where? Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you against "third world" countries improving their conditions?
> 
> If there is less poverty in "third world" then that means less people from "third world" would want to migrate to "first world". This is good for both "first world" and "third world".
Click to expand...


*Why are you against "third world" countries improving their conditions? *

Why would you post such a scurrilous lie about me?


----------



## Vikrant

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you so bothered by the countries with "worthless" currencies trading with each other? It is not the currency that people need. People need goods and services.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you so excited about the countries with "worthless" currencies moving away from the dollar?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I want all the "third world" countries to be able to look after their citizens' well being. If this objective is served by trading in dollars then so be it. If it is not then they should trade in whatever currency that facilitates this objective. Your position is strange: you criticize (mock) the poverty in "third world" countries and then you criticize these "third world" countries for taking steps to alleviate their poverty. This indicates your inherent malice towards a group of people who are just trying to make their lives better.
> 
> This world needs less wars and more trades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> * Your position is strange: you criticize (mock) the poverty in "third world" countries and then you criticize these "third world" countries for taking steps to alleviate their poverty.*
> 
> I did? Where? Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you against "third world" countries improving their conditions?
> 
> If there is less poverty in "third world" then that means less people from "third world" would want to migrate to "first world". This is good for both "first world" and "third world".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Why are you against "third world" countries improving their conditions? *
> 
> Why would you post such a scurrilous lie about me?
Click to expand...


If they ("third world") don't trade in their currencies then their currencies will remain weak. This will affect their overall economic condition negatively. Your opposition to their trade in their native currencies demonstrates your ill will towards "third world". This is what I am trying to point out to you.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Vikrant said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you so excited about the countries with "worthless" currencies moving away from the dollar?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want all the "third world" countries to be able to look after their citizens' well being. If this objective is served by trading in dollars then so be it. If it is not then they should trade in whatever currency that facilitates this objective. Your position is strange: you criticize (mock) the poverty in "third world" countries and then you criticize these "third world" countries for taking steps to alleviate their poverty. This indicates your inherent malice towards a group of people who are just trying to make their lives better.
> 
> This world needs less wars and more trades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> * Your position is strange: you criticize (mock) the poverty in "third world" countries and then you criticize these "third world" countries for taking steps to alleviate their poverty.*
> 
> I did? Where? Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you against "third world" countries improving their conditions?
> 
> If there is less poverty in "third world" then that means less people from "third world" would want to migrate to "first world". This is good for both "first world" and "third world".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Why are you against "third world" countries improving their conditions? *
> 
> Why would you post such a scurrilous lie about me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they ("third world") don't trade in their currencies then their currencies will remain weak. This will affect their overall economic condition negatively. Your opposition to their trade in their native currencies demonstrates your ill will towards "third world". This is what I am trying to point out to you.
Click to expand...


*If they ("third world") don't trade in their currencies then their currencies will remain weak.*

If they print more currency than is demanded, that will make their currency weak.

*Your opposition to their trade in their native currencies demonstrates your ill will towards "third world". *

Pointing out the lack of demand for a weak currency and the inadvisability of getting stuck with a pile of that currency in exchange for real goods is simply commonsense. But I have no power to stop people or governments from doing stupid things. Maybe it will work out for a while, maybe it will work out forever, why take the risk? It's not like those countries can afford to lose money on currency speculation.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

there4eyeM said:


> One wonders how this did not happen at the very outset of the Euro. Those in charge of things in the "Old World" should have insisted at the start that if business were to be done with them, it would be in their coin.
> It shows their lack of faith in themselves.
> The American economy is so gigantic that all fear it.



Except China....which is vying to overtake the US economy

Study: China Will Overtake the U.S. as World's Largest Economy Before 2030

I'm predicting it will occur sooner...2023


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

BasicHumanUnit said:


> there4eyeM said:
> 
> 
> 
> One wonders how this did not happen at the very outset of the Euro. Those in charge of things in the "Old World" should have insisted at the start that if business were to be done with them, it would be in their coin.
> It shows their lack of faith in themselves.
> The American economy is so gigantic that all fear it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except China....which is vying to overtake the US economy
> 
> Study: China Will Overtake the U.S. as World's Largest Economy Before 2030
> 
> I'm predicting it will occur sooner...2023
Click to expand...


Nah. China's recent printing press spree makes US QEs look like nothing.
Their house of cards is getting so shaky, the collapse is gonna be epic.


----------



## Natural Citizen

Had to look up the word scurrilous.


----------



## Vikrant

BasicHumanUnit said:


> there4eyeM said:
> 
> 
> 
> One wonders how this did not happen at the very outset of the Euro. Those in charge of things in the "Old World" should have insisted at the start that if business were to be done with them, it would be in their coin.
> It shows their lack of faith in themselves.
> The American economy is so gigantic that all fear it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except China....which is vying to overtake the US economy
> 
> Study: China Will Overtake the U.S. as World's Largest Economy Before 2030
> 
> I'm predicting it will occur sooner...2023
Click to expand...


May God continue to bless American economy. May God bless "third world" economy as well. It is not a zero-sum game.


----------



## Vikrant

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want all the "third world" countries to be able to look after their citizens' well being. If this objective is served by trading in dollars then so be it. If it is not then they should trade in whatever currency that facilitates this objective. Your position is strange: you criticize (mock) the poverty in "third world" countries and then you criticize these "third world" countries for taking steps to alleviate their poverty. This indicates your inherent malice towards a group of people who are just trying to make their lives better.
> 
> This world needs less wars and more trades.
> 
> 
> 
> * Your position is strange: you criticize (mock) the poverty in "third world" countries and then you criticize these "third world" countries for taking steps to alleviate their poverty.*
> 
> I did? Where? Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you against "third world" countries improving their conditions?
> 
> If there is less poverty in "third world" then that means less people from "third world" would want to migrate to "first world". This is good for both "first world" and "third world".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Why are you against "third world" countries improving their conditions? *
> 
> Why would you post such a scurrilous lie about me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they ("third world") don't trade in their currencies then their currencies will remain weak. This will affect their overall economic condition negatively. Your opposition to their trade in their native currencies demonstrates your ill will towards "third world". This is what I am trying to point out to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *If they ("third world") don't trade in their currencies then their currencies will remain weak.*
> 
> If they print more currency than is demanded, that will make their currency weak.
> 
> *Your opposition to their trade in their native currencies demonstrates your ill will towards "third world". *
> 
> Pointing out the lack of demand for a weak currency and the inadvisability of getting stuck with a pile of that currency in exchange for real goods is simply commonsense. But I have no power to stop people or governments from doing stupid things. Maybe it will work out for a while, maybe it will work out forever, why take the risk? It's not like those countries can afford to lose money on currency speculation.
Click to expand...


A currency is backed by goods and services. If "third world" countries trade more goods and services, it will increase the value of their currencies. This does not mean, it will decrease the value of dollar. Dollar will continue to be the queen of the currencies.


----------

